# Sharptail Grouse



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

I tried this one last night and it's great.

Take a whole sharptail, skinned. Cut the whole bird in half down the breast bone and the backbone from legs to the breast. Season the bird on both sides with Emeril's Seasoning, kosher Salt, fresh ground black pepper, and Dried Basil.

Let the bird sit in the spices for 1 hour. Place on hot grill for 10 minutes...5 minutes per side. put directly on the grills...no tinfoil. Don't over cook...Medium is about right.

Best Sharptail I've ever eaten.


----------

